# First Impressions



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2016)

What do you think about these two quotes?

Have you ever met someone and your first impression turned out to be completely wrong?


----------



## Carla (Oct 21, 2016)

Yup. When I first met my husband, (at work) didn't care for him. I don't give much credence to first impressions because I am sometimes wrong. It may depend under what circumstances you meet someone. I'd have to go with the second quote.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 21, 2016)

True for both for me.  Depends on the person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes, sometimes my first impression of a person turned out to be completely wrong, but other times it was spot on.  Like Ameriscot, I just think it depends on the person and maybe me on that certain day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been reading a lot about this topic lately.  One thing that seems human nature, is that everyone DOES make an instant first impression, whether they like to admit it or not.  It's sort of instinctual to do that, hard-wired into your brain function. Not saying it is accurate, just instant.

When someone makes a *bad* first impression on you, you tend to avoid that person from then on, and so you never get a chance to collect more information and change your opinion.   

Similarly, when someone makes a *good* first impression, it takes overwhelming evidence to the contrary to change your mind, which requires being around them for a long time. 

The one glaring instance in my case of a wrong first impression was my former boss.  When she first came on the job I thought she was great.  I was almost the *last* person in the company to change my mind.  If I had not been forced to interact with her day-to-day, I would have never changed.  This woman was truly evil, but she had a way of making a good first impression.   There was about a 6 month break in period for new hires to figure her out.  Outsiders never did.

I've generally never hung out with large groups of people before, just one, maybe two, good friends, so this is new to me.  Why I find it so fascinating. (Well I find most things fascinating.   Ha!)


----------



## RubyK (Nov 14, 2016)

The first one has always been true for me. I always trust my instincts about first impressions and I am usually correct.


----------



## Lon (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes   I have done this a number of times.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

I have to be truthful and my first impressions are right. I can size folks up uncannily well, wish I couldn't sometimes, it can be a curse.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 14, 2016)

I definitely go with the second quote. For those of us who are very guarded and quiet it can take a long time to figure out who we have hiding inside. Even as far as appearance. At a glance, I look like a petite grandma in love with Adele and my parakeet. Then you see the dog on my jacket, a flash of tattoo, hear someone laugh over the bawdy joke I just made. People are complex critters ya'll.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Debby (Nov 26, 2016)

There used to be a guy in a church we belonged to and he had the longest, sourest face always and I was pretty sure that he was kind of a misery......and then when I met him at a friends place for a family social function, I found out that he was actually very nice, generous and had a funny sense of humour.  First impressions sometimes are wrong.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 25, 2017)

We judge others instantly by their clothes, their cars, their appearance, their race, their education, their social status, etc.
 Experts say we size up new people in somewhere between 30 seconds and two minutes.


----------



## nitelite (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't believe you really know a person from a 'first impression'. I like to give it a chance to get to know a person before I decide if I like them or not.


----------

